# D-Will Returns



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

So, what are your thoughts, boo or cheer when he is introduced tomorrow? Personally I think he did Utah a great service for 6 years and with the trades we got for him will continue to do so for a few more years; so I say cheer when he hits the floor (same for Memo and Gaines). JMHO. Thoughts?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

No need to boo him. We got a good return instead of just losing him in free agency.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll cheer my loudest for both Memo and D-Will. I enjoyed the heck out of their time here. I was sad to see both of them get traded.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry- Memo yes- D-Will no- can't make any exceptions because he is a B-Ball star- you deal with things as he did and you worked with me- probably not going to be your friend after work


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I would cheer for Memo, but I would prefer to hear nothing but complete, stone cold silence when Williams is introduced. I am glad the Jazz got what they did for him. I would be happy if C.J. got no minutes and he left with them when they take their bus to the airport.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on CJ Miles.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

3 for 15 and five turnovers. Just about the same numbers of his last few games in a Jazz uniform. Like he never left! When it's all said and done he did a huge favor for the team with all of his whining. We got all we could hope for with the trade and he's getting what he deserves and then some. Maybe the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. I hope it humbles him and he eventually reaches his potential as a player and a human being.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL! You guys dog on CJ and he comes out and puts up 17...best game for him this year. He has struggled, no doubt. And while his shot selection of late certainly doesn't help, he's got game when he settles down and plays his role.

Glad the Jazz shut down Deron and the Nets.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a big CJ fan either. Not only because of his piss poor shot selections, also he picks up some of the cheapest fouls ever. 
When hes on yeah he's pretty good but thats only like 3 or 4 games a season. Not worth it to me.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I personally think he's a great bench player! When he plays HIS role, than he's great!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

If and when C.J. (choke job) plays his role, is right! I would just like to see some kind of consistency out of him, in other areas besides picking up stupid fouls and taking shots outside the offense, then boo hooing when he gets benched.


----------

